# Dead lift



## massmaster89 (Mar 15, 2011)

How much can you lot dead litf with ages please I gotta have something to compare myself to

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

massmaster89 said:


> How much can you lot dead litf with ages please I gotta have something to compare myself to
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


you first buddy :


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

23yo, 6 1/2 plates + 1.25 each side lol


----------



## massmaster89 (Mar 15, 2011)

uhan said:


> you first buddy :


Mine is dismal lol 120kg was dissapointed im 21

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

massmaster89 said:


> Mine is dismal lol 120kg was dissapointed im 21
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


if you weigh 50 kilos thats good lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

How many reps you talking??


----------



## massmaster89 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ha I know I wiegh 80 though lol

And I did 4 reps guna try agen sat

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

And about 320kg on rackpulls


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

225kg for 1 at 30yo , 107kg bodyweight .


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll tell you tomorrow, once I've done 1 rep lift, lol...but 120 for 8, 25yo and 11.something stone


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

My best was 240kg at 19


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

210kg x 4 reps dead from the floor, aged 49 & 90kg body weight.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

140x3 @ 17 @83kg


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

180x4, 88kg, 19


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Dont be too concerned that you can do whatever for how many reps or sets, as long as you are:-

a) doing it with strict form

B) giving it everything, coming away feeling like youve been reamed.

c) making progress each time you do deads, no matter how small

then you should be happy with your lot. Some people are not pullers, some people are not pushers. I am plainly not either!

BTW I do 120 x 8 @73kg at 38 yo, thats for 5 sets. Oh, and I cover a) and B) above, but c) is slowing down!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

My 1RM is 135kg at 75kg body weight. Im 23 in just over a week but only been lifting 7-8 months


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/126676-how-much-can-you-1rm-deadlift-off-floor.html

265kg belt and chalk only. 100kg BW 26 years old.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

145kg recently @ 78kg, 24yo.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Training experience matters more than the age to be honest.

260kg x1, 240kg x3, 242.5kg x2 @128kg Bodyweight/ 31 years old - Conventional Deadlifting for just over a year.

No belt, no straps.

ps. Looked through my logs, I've actually only been pulling conventional since June 2010


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

250x5 & 290x1 belt only.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> 250x5 & 290x1 belt only.


The man to beat!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

210kg sumo and first time ever lifting in a suit, not great but getting there, defo my favourite lift atm and have just started lifting conventional


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> 250x5 & 290x1 belt only.


The day I do this, I'll be proud lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

182.5kg x5 from floor. Age 22 at 87kg.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

JoePro said:


> The day I do this, I'll be proud lol


You wont, youll want 300! lol


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Love it when my nose pops and all I can see is blood and stars, can't get that inzer belt off quick enough


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

140x3 at 70kg been training 10 month 18 yrs old


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

250kg x 6, 270kg x 1 no belt, no straps just chalk....200kg x 11 is pb, aged 41, 20st and change over or under depending on my fitness....aiming for 300kg this year


----------

